# NJ or SE PA breeders?



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

I'd put both of these on the "No" list. The first does not provide any information on the clearances the dogs have, no registered names are provided to be able to check on how old the dogs are, what checks they have had, etc. They also use many of the hallmark phrases used by profiteers such as English Cream and American Red, non-refundable deposits, etc, etc. Blech!

The second claims to do clearances, but then only states Penn-hip and Cerf. Elbows and hearts also need to be cleared. And once again, they do not provide the certification numbers for the certs the do claim to have.

Neither appears to do anything to prove that their dogs are worthy of being bred--no conformation, obedience or field competition is apparent.

Start off by checking with your local breed clubs for contacts to reputable breeders who follow the GRCA code of ethics. That will go a long way to increasing your chances of finding a healthy, well bred pup.

Garden State GRC www.gsgrc.org/
New Jersey Pine Barrens GRC www.njpbgrc.org/
Lenape GRC Index


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

Ooooh bad vibe on that first one. I can't remember why but I've seen that website before.

The above links are good ones. I know of a few South Jersey breeders if you'd like me to PM them to you.

Tell hubby that not all Golden Retriever Breeders have websites. Always go there in person before you decide. You'll get the best feel for the dogs and the breeder that way.


----------



## Jean_NJ (Dec 15, 2010)

Thanks both, that was my feel on both of these! 
I did mention the fact the a website did not a god breeder make 

I think right now he is just needing to feel like he is doing something, so if you have any you wish to pm feel free. Maybe if he actually found one that had all the right stuff he would understand.

I researched for our first Golden and he was just along for the ride. I just don't have it in me to look for one now, but also I don't want to wake up one Saturday to a "surprise" puppy that will end up having health issues either...

Did I mention both our kids go to college next September? The empty nest stuff isn't helping! He's losing all his babies one way or another


----------



## neo2000 (Jan 22, 2011)

I'm bringing home a puppy in March from Jansun Goldens in NJ. Jan has a website--www.jansungoldens.com. Her Cameron is the mother of my puppy. I've met Jan's goldens, and they are all lovely, friendly dogs with titles or working on them. In fact, my puppy has the famous Mulder and the famous Kirby in his pedigree. Can't wait to go visit the litter next weekend!


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

It's really, really important to find a breeder who adheres to the GRCA's code of ethics, especially in terms of complete, multigenerational clearances: eyes, hearts, elbows, and hips at a minimum. They have a great page here on choosing a breeder.

Hearts need to be done by a cardiologist. Hips should receive OFA certification or PennHIP, elbows should be OFA, and eyes should receive a CERF every single year, even after the dog is done breeding.

There are a very large number of well-advertised breeders in your area who are very much not ideal. The dogs are relatively expensive and the breeders don't tend to complete all clearances (an automatic dealbreaker) or show their dogs in conformation or sport (very important).

So if you're not patient and careful, your money may go to somebody unethical and you may not get a dog with the best shot at a long, healthy life. There are many debilitating conditions that can afflict a GR, and good clearances lower their occurrence dramatically.

Start with your local Golden Retriever club and get some referrals. Then, talk to the breeders to discuss what venues they compete in, and how far back they have clearances on their dogs. Talk about what venues they compete in and what kind of dogs they produce. It's not like buying a car; you're going to have a long-term relationship with this breeder, and if you buy a car that's a lemon, you take it back. If you buy a dog who hasn't been bred properly for health and temperament, you can't just drop him off at the mechanic.


----------



## neo2000 (Jan 22, 2011)

Exactly. The dogs at Jansun Goldens have their clearances. From reading on GRF on what to look for in a breeder, Jansun hits the mark.


----------



## Jean_NJ (Dec 15, 2010)

Just curious do many breeders participate in Thyroid clearances? When we researched Duncan's breeders, they had heart/hip clearances back several generations, but Thyroid wasn't tested. Duncan was diagnosed hypothyroid very young (3). Some studies suggest a connection with thyroid issues and cancer. According to my vet the number of goldens and labs being diagnosed with thyroid is staggering.


----------



## tuckerbailey (Feb 3, 2011)

Jean...i am a new member and stumbled across this forum after the loss of my incredible guy 3 weeks ago. I fully understand your loss after reading the thread on your golden... My wife and I have a rescued female golden who was used in the incredibly cruel mass breeders that exist in PA. She is a work in progress and with the loss of Tucker we needed to act promptly to get her a companion, fearing she would regress. I have done a fair amount of research and frankly would avoid many of the folks with web sites...not all but many. What a horrible time for you...kids off to school and the loss of a beloved pet. Too lengthy to put on the board if you want to PM me I can discuss what I know...


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

neo2000 said:


> I'm bringing home a puppy in March from Jansun Goldens in NJ. Jan has a website--www.jansungoldens.com. Her Cameron is the mother of my puppy. I've met Jan's goldens, and they are all lovely, friendly dogs with titles or working on them. In fact, my puppy has the famous Mulder and the famous Kirby in his pedigree. Can't wait to go visit the litter next weekend!


She's good about letting you visit the puppies too - at least she used to be. Have fun! How old are the pups?


----------



## neo2000 (Jan 22, 2011)

They are three weeks old now. Jan sends us pictures every week, so we have been able to watch them grow. Can't wait to get a hold of them next Saturday!


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Both the links you provided make me uneasy but not enough info to really judge. And that likely is the reason they make me uneasy, the only info they provide is the "cute" and "sweetness" and nothing of substance - pedigrees, clearances, etc.
The links provided by Shelly (Sterregold) are an excellent starting point. Janice (Jansun) is on the GSGRC list. The breeders listed there are all members of their local Golden clubs. While I would believe they also all do all clearances it it still important to ask and verify they do for the litter you may be interested in. 
As for Thyroid screenings, it is not a "required" screening but there are breeders who do do screen their dogs for it.


----------



## MGMF (May 13, 2009)

I would look somewhere else!


----------



## Jean_NJ (Dec 15, 2010)

MGMF said:


> I would look somewhere else!


I've convinced him he is a rookie. He's also backed off a bit because I think it occurred to him, the next dog isn't going to necessarily be just like Duncan.

I explained if he wants a puppy in the warm weather he could see if he could get on a list for a planned litter. I visited your link, if that is you, love the picture of the shredded santa. I also noticed the Thyroid testing - a big plus for me!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jean*

Jean

I think it is wonderful your husband is looking-I agree that he is findingit therapeautic.

***Can someone on here give Jean a link to the breeders that are the ones to look at?


----------



## neo2000 (Jan 22, 2011)

MGMF--I looked at your own website. LOVE your pictures! Truly life with Goldens. Your dogs and puppies melt my heart! I also appreciate how easy you make it for folks to check out clearances, pedigrees, etc. If only you lived closer to Chatham--I would talk with you about attending your training classes....any recommendations for classes up my way? We have St. Hubert's here, which is always an option.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

A few breeders from the Greater Pittsburgh GR club have litters planned or just born. If you wouldn't mind the short trip, it would be worth it. Contact our club (info on website) for a puppy referral if interested.


----------



## Catalina (Jan 14, 2009)

neo2000 said:


> I'm bringing home a puppy in March from Jansun Goldens in NJ. Jan has a website--www.jansungoldens.com. Her Cameron is the mother of my puppy. I've met Jan's goldens, and they are all lovely, friendly dogs with titles or working on them. In fact, my puppy has the famous Mulder and the famous Kirby in his pedigree. Can't wait to go visit the litter next weekend!


Jean - So sorry about Duncan. I'm glad you're at least thinking about another. Nothing felt right after losing our Toby until we brought another puppy into the house. We still miss Toby but it's so hard to be sad with another puppy bouncing around. 

We are also scheduled for a Jansun puppy later in the spring. neo2000 - I'm so envious that you'll be bringing yours home soon! I know she's got two more litters coming up. We have done our research and are completely comfortable with Jan. She does her ALL clearances and provides a wonderful nurturing environment for her puppies. Good luck searching for your puppy!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bumping*

Bumping up for Jean.


----------



## neo2000 (Jan 22, 2011)

Jean, when the time is right, I know you will find a wonderful puppy. I lost my golden, Neo, in September, and wasn't ready to look for another for a couple of months--even though it was the first time in close to 30 years for us to be without a dog in the house. 

Nancy--best wishes with your Jansun puppy! I'll be posting pictures of mine when he comes home. Can't wait.


----------



## sharon.gordon73 (Feb 24, 2011)

HI 

Were thinking of getting a pup from JansunGold. Trying to find out some info Thanks


----------



## ggal (Nov 15, 2010)

Sharon- I would change your user name if able... you are opening up your email address to spammers by posting it in a forum like this. Just an idea. Good luck with your puppy search.


----------



## Jean_NJ (Dec 15, 2010)

sharon.gordon73 said:


> HI
> 
> Were thinking of getting a pup from JansunGold. Trying to find out some info Thanks


Just look around the forum and you will see alot of helpful information. Jansun looks like one of the good breeders from what I've read. Good Luck with your search.

We took our kids on a college tour today and passing the time we had some photos of our Dunc on our phones and we were talking about how much we miss our Golden, they really fill your home up!


----------

